# Very disturbing UTube!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWi7lDenyYM


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

ok watched all of 10 seconds 
that is horrible and the akita is on a chain 
stupid people


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Is there anyway to tell that person their a scum bag. so they read it, and say some other things. How cruel.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sick f*** taping that - then applying that music to it.

Oh look what else he's got

http://www.youtube.com/user/WiSpERLoCc313#play/all/uploads-all/1/p50d_xUUOUY

Poor thing, can you count his ribs?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

people are posting comments...so yes.
Does anyone know how to "flag" a utube?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

nice conditions these dogs are in...love the tow chain around the dog's neck...and from reading...probably breeding...so sad!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: myamompeople are posting comments...so yes.
> Does anyone know how to "flag" a utube?


you have to be logged in then the flag button should come up a little below the video.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

It's GONE!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's already been removed from YouTube due to violation of terms.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good! I can't believe all the people who said nasty things before I did and it didn't get flagged before.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Didn't see the other video but that blue pitbull is for sale for $300.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

How skinny it is, all chained up in a pile of cinderblocks? Still wagging his tail and trying to get attention. Sick. Straight up ghetto b.s.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Poor dog! Maybe someone needs to send that video to a resuce who can save these animals.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

did you see why he's selling him? 

"No papers tired of breeding him with adba females but cant get﻿ the litters reg."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcok watched all of 10 seconds
> that is horrible and the akita is on a chain
> stupid people


That's about all my stomach would take too.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Haven't seen it. Is there a way to report this to authorities who might help the dogs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina Oh look what else he's got
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/WiSpERLoCc313#play/all/uploads-all/1/p50d_xUUOUY


This one
http://www.youtube.com/user/WiSpERLoCc313#play/all/uploads-all/2/eQ79Y39Zhqw 

Is called Pitbull Fight. Ugh! I cannot say how upsetting this stuff is to me.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw that one, but the dogs are only playing, very frequent in YouTube to attract visitors.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Can someone pretend to answer his ad and get name phone and address and report him to the human society for cruelty to animals.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Ugh.. that poor blue boy. Seeing ribs (IF THEY ARE IN GOOD SHAPE) is not unwanted in this breed, if you work you dog, but this is just sick. Other than backbone and hips showing a bit, a wormy looking belly, and how it cowered hoping for attention, I sure hope he chained him up simply to look tough, because I say no shelter, only dirt of cement blocks. SAD. And you know he's an idiot... Pit bull fight LOL. He must like attention. 

I didn't see the first vid, so I have no clue what went on, but I would love to get this guy inspected, especially since he's breeding. Such gorgeous dogs, too. 

I could get his number/email, but with the videos now flagged, what would it help? That's why I never flag, all it does is put what this man does behind closed doors. If they are smart enough to pretend to want to come check out the dog, then storm his property, if they seize the dogs(unlikely, they normally give people a week or so to clean up and get straight) they will just end up being another one of the 1000's of pit bulls killed in shelters. 

Does anyone know where he's located? If he's in Jamaica or something... Not much we can do.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I though I saw chicago on one of the vids


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone here have a Utube account? All you have to do is send an message asking for location/contact info, then fwd it to AC. 

Here is his kennel, I believe... The pup he's selling is form C.
http://www.myspace.com/bulkheadbluekennels
C is a bitch who's got a very bad crop job done.. Sick.

Atlanta GA is his location...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have a youtube account but I don't think it would fly becuase I wrote some really nasty comments on his wall.

It's easy to get one, just takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I can message him, but is there anyone here with contacts they could fwd it to? 
I doubt I'll get an address, but I could probably get a number easy, as well as a name... I'll wait until I know it will be of some use.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

coming in late, and this my already have been posted, but I got this:
"This video has been removed due to terms of use violation. "


----------

